# Hip Hop Culture in the Evolution of Man Part 1



## Matthatter (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hip Hop Culture in the Evolution of Man FULL*

*Thanks to those who have left comments! I'm glad you guys like the way I've structured it, I can be a bit long-winded when I explain terms and try to emphasize certain points, so I thought this kind of formatting might help avoid some confusion. 

I've added the rest of it. To make it easier for those that have read part 1 (if they don't want to read part 1 all over again), I have put the first sentence of what I have added in bold, as well as underlining it.

Thanks again.*




*Hip Hop Culture in the Evolution of Man*


Any material object, 

from a man’s body to a liver to a cell to an atom,​
reacts to a situation in ways that, for the program's current arrangement--whether *due to genetics*—

that kind of action​
(including the actions of proteins used to achieve a certain state—from the preservation/striving towards a healthy functioning of an organ to a male Peacock’s tail, to one’s body rejecting situations that include a stimulus which once put it into an uncomfortable state; abused dog may retreat from humans resembling those of that abuser)​
that hadn’t hindered survival and procreation to such an extent that one managed to move his genes​
(a program on how to act—an unconscious guide of where to go in order to exist long enough keep the map in existence)​
into further creations 

(manifestations of a single universe, irreducible by time),​
or *due to some alteration made in one’s program throughout their life*, often leading to a feeling of dissonance—

conflict between two cognitions, or ways of being the situation (whether that situation is out there in the physical world, or in your imagination—actions, thoughts, beliefs, etc. ​One’s genes tell one to respond a certain way; and yet the body also rejects it—the object is repulsive, frightening, evil. This often leads to learned helplessness: no matter what the being does, it receives signals implying it shouldn’t have done that. 

No matter what it does, it is rushed to escape, to change. 

Finally it learns that nothing can be done, it has to live with it. The being becomes lethargic—what good is the energy? 

It becomes an introvert: A certain physical classification (the arrangement of cells into what we call a Homo Sapien) that is not currently causing any reactions in the outside environment due to its own physical actions. 

Information moves throughout the brain, sending signals to the body while simultaneously being conscious of a relatable memory 

(which the body has been programmed to present to the mind in response to the preceding stimulus),​
interpreting it according to the current program (in the case of humans—beliefs) and then sending information to the body that conflicts with the other message. 

This causes a panic in the system. Danger—how to act?

The Wisdom of Homo Sapien—that which enables it to consciously plan events, question reality and create a scientific method, is what we are. 

We may associate ourselves with our bodies, because they are present in most environments we (or awareness/consciousness) are in, but all that is always present in our experience of “Me” is the thing that can experience that, the thing that is that, that thing that is always present when it is there. 

Do I take control over the actions of my pancreas? Do I even make the effort
of everything that goes into its functions—every atoms function, every cell’s,​every action that takes place for five seconds of its existence,​in my entire life? 

All I am is what I’m aware of. 

So what should be our role in this process? We are there to better ensure the body gets what it needs to perform in survival functions. One difference between humans and other animals (that we know of) is that, unlike the animal, which has to reproduce to carry its (unconscious) ethical code, humans are, in a sense, creating and reproducing with their language and every conscious action. 

Humans examine the state of a situation and reprogram (even if it is merely strengthening a particular kind of reaction) their ethics (both unconscious and conscious). 

Introversion goes hand in hand with alteration in a program. 

So, a first goal for us is to keep the body healthy. 

Assume the body is healthy, and that we are secure that the body will remain as healthy as it can be until it finally dies. How do we use the healthy body’s energy? What kind of actions would be “productive” (again, assuming any food and health concerns are absolutely secure) towards a certain goal? What does the mind do when it doesn’t have a goal, or believes it can’t achieve that goal? How does one release their energy? The body keeps sending signals to act. Once food and health are secure, one needs to know that their actions aren’t going to result in “dangerous” (the body urges the mind to escape) situations.

*What’s a person’s biggest fear? Heights? Bears? A Broken heart?* 

I don’t believe so. You see, when these things happen—when you are put into those environments, then you either have to accept the environment 

(you become so focused on surviving the encounter with the bear that the dread of second-guessing no longer bothers you)​
or escape it (walk away from the tower’s edge). 

But what about the anxiety of cognitive dissonance—the inner conflict of not knowing the right way to act? 

We believe that we are the person we are from the ways we act and the ways we respond to certain kinds of stimuli. 
If you don’t know to act, exactly who are you? An indecisive person, for one.​In a modern culture that values quick-wit and confidence, one who isn’t secure in his actions is one who isn’t secure in himself (and, oftentimes, someone who_ shouldn’t_ be secure with himself).​
If there is one thing that scares us, it is the idea that we might not be the positive image we’ve constructed of ourselves. 

This can be found in the fundamental attribution bias, where a person tends to take credit for the good things that have happened, but blame others for the bad.​
We may never live in a perfect society, in that one never questions how they should act and never struggles to escape a feeling of needs—a need for change. The truth, in fact, is that time itself, and the creation of every new Universe, moment to moment, depends on change, demands change. 

You’ll often hear things like “That’s not natural”, or “I like to be out in Nature.” 

Since man has been able to speak he has been categorizing nature as outside of himself, something to be defeated, rather than an actual part of himself 

(every situation you find yourself is the environment; without an environment for you to process, what could _you_ possibly be?)​
—something to be balanced, something to work _with_. 

Many of us understand we’re harming the environment—you’ll rarely meet anyone who isn’t aware of pollution, recycling, etc—but we’re still thinking according to the mindset that let it happen. 

Man _is_ nature. 

Nature is not only what_ is,_ but _how _things are. 

Gravity is nature. Birds and bees are nature. Humans are nature. Language is nature, video games are natural and text messages are the environment.  

Man needs to know that what he _is_ doing is okay, so he can enjoy _how_ he does it. 

In hip hop culture, there is a specific set of culturally-accepted rules. What is right, and what is wrong. Certain amounts of technique, or _whats_, are expected, but acting according to those undeniable ethics, _how_ you do so _is you_. Whether you’re a vocalist, a (graffiti) artist, a musician, a dancer, etc—your body is taking in something (the beat, the music, the scene) and you are allowing yourself to be a pure extravert—to outlet the reality you breathed through your every pore into a creation of your own. _Nobody, nothing _else could have done what you did. 

Hip hop culture sets a context of peace by creating certain rules and expectations that all those that agree to be with that situation accept. The result? The freedom of embracing your creation—your self-expression. If anything emulates the input-output flow that all beings, all nature, share, it is this.


----------



## free style (Aug 30, 2007)

word.  I am loving it.  I  mean this is a very fresh new style of writing. I am inspired by it.


----------



## InterfaceLeader (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome! Very different


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 31, 2007)

Word up, homey dawg pimpin mofo


----------



## Matthatter (Aug 31, 2007)

The rest of article added. Thanks for the comments! Thanks for lettng me know it inspired you free style, I'm very glad to hear that!


----------



## Truth-Teller (Aug 31, 2007)

lmfao, lin

This is whack.


----------



## free style (Sep 6, 2007)

Matthatter said:


> The rest of article added. Thanks for the comments! Thanks for lettng me know it inspired you free style, I'm very glad to hear that!


seriously.  get it published in a literary journal.  this is fresh as (graffiti) writers would say. the only thing is the last two added paragraph can be a little tautological.  it sounds like a commentary on your earlier piece.


----------

